# Counterfeit Mitutoyo 6" Calipers Id?



## atlas ten (Mar 24, 2016)

I have the winning ebay bid on mitutoyo 6" calipers. $55 canadian. These are currently in the mail.  Need to know how to id these from genuine mitutoyo? I will not have to pay return shipping if proof that they are counterfeit. 







Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 24, 2016)

If you buy 2 and the serial numbers are the same.


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Jack,

This link might help. At the very least, it will be very entertaining... 






Brian


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 24, 2016)

I have never had that problem with my Harbor Freight stuff.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 24, 2016)

Brain Coral said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> This link might help. At the very least, it will be very entertaining...
> 
> Brian


AvE...  Sorry, will not watch his videos. I don't watch TV either...


----------



## chips&more (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up and not surprised.


----------



## atlas ten (Mar 24, 2016)

I plan to get ahold of mitutoyo for verification about possible counterfeits. They would know the proof that I would need. 
This thread is also an awareness to future buyers about these likely  counterfeit mitutoyo calipers. 
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 24, 2016)

you know the story, if it's too good to be true, it probably isn't. I'd rather get one of the mm/in/frac calipers from HF (working fine on my XY table) or stump up a little extra for an iGaging caliper, which has done sterling service over the last 18mths. Why go to the hassle of returns and so on when you can get something that will do the job just fine for less money?


----------



## coolidge (Mar 24, 2016)

Mitutoyo has a web page with some pics detailing genuine vs counterfeits, they are NOT happy about China counterfeiting their products.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 24, 2016)

I have two pairs of real Mitutoyo digital calipers that have gone haywire on me over the years.  They got replaced with H-F one's that have been working fine for 10+ years now.  I'm starting to replace with a Chinese brand called Shahe.  As far as I'm concerned, they are far much nicer than Mitutoyo ever thought of being.
Here's a eBay link to one's I've bought.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251529836356?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 24, 2016)

Counterfeit or not the 3 I have do what they are supposed too.


----------



## Andre (Mar 24, 2016)

Look online at pictures of real mitutoyo calipers, the case inletting is slightly different in many areas.


----------



## rwm (Mar 24, 2016)

coolidge said:


> Mitutoyo has a web page with some pics detailing genuine vs counterfeits, they are NOT happy about China counterfeiting their products.


Can you post that link?
Robert


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 24, 2016)

http://www.mitutoyo.com.sg/documents/Imitation leaflet 6pp.pdf

http://orcinus24x5.tumblr.com/post/85895171143/fake-mitutoyo-digital-caliper-from-ebay-real-one


----------



## rwm (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks! It looks like mine is real!
Robert


----------



## tomh (Mar 24, 2016)

Also
There are several videos on youtube showing the difference and they focus on the battery type and #.
A friend ask about the mitutoyos coming from china  on fleabay and I told him You are not going to get a* new *genuine  mitutoyo anything  for 50/60$.  Especially from china, if he did consider himself to have won the lottery.


----------



## derf (Mar 24, 2016)

I still have my original Mitutoyo vernier calipers that I used in vocational school 35 years ago.
No battery to go dead, and it ain't never lied to me......(of course I have to use a magnifier to read it now, but it's never let me down.)


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 24, 2016)

My 20 year old pair of Mitutoyo digital calipers still work and are still nice, but they miscount loosing about .012" per inch of travel. So in 6" it looses about .072".  It been cleaned and it still does not read correct.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 26, 2016)

4gsr said:


> My 20 year old pair of Mitutoyo digital calipers still work and are still nice, but they miscount loosing about .012" per inch of travel. So in 6" it looses about .072".  It been cleaned and it still does not read correct.



Have you put in a fresh battery? Low battery condition can give erratic readings. You probably know this buy I thought I'd ask.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 26, 2016)

firestopper said:


> Have you put in a fresh battery? Low battery condition can give erratic readings. You probably know this buy I thought I'd ask.


Yep! Several different new batteries over the past five years or so.  The weird thing about it, one day they will measure ok and the next day or week later, starts acting up.  And I do use the "SR" Silver Oxide batteries in them as Mitutoyo says to use.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 26, 2016)

Time for iGaging calipers, affordable and as good as Mitutoyo IMO.


----------



## bill stupak (Mar 26, 2016)

4gsr said:


> My 20 year old pair of Mitutoyo digital calipers still work and are still nice, but they miscount loosing about .012" per inch of travel. So in 6" it looses about .072".  It been cleaned and it still does not read correct.



How do you clean it, I'm asking because my older Mitutoyo calipers go a little wonky about once a year. I clean them by peeling the label off of the back to access the screws and take the head apart, then clean the internals with alcohol. They always work fine after that (at least for a year or m0re).

Bill


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 26, 2016)

i had a fowler caliper for about 20 years till i dropped it last year and parts went everywhere ;-(


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Mar 27, 2016)

firestopper said:


> Have you put in a fresh battery? Low battery condition can give erratic readings. You probably know this buy I thought I'd ask.


Dial, no batteries needed as they are operated by a rack and pinion. 
The newest Mitutoyo tools that I have bought have an etched QR code on them.
12" dial caliper bought new last year, $298.00 from MSC


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 27, 2016)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Dial, no batteries needed as they are operated by a rack and pinion.
> The newest Mitutoyo tools that I have bought have an etched QR code on them.
> 12" dial caliper bought new last year, $298.00 from MSC


Mitutoyo dose make make nice calipers (they set the standard IMO). I still have a 6" dial that works great since 1980. The reason I went with iGaging is I was in need of a 12" and the performance rivals the Mitutoyo digital at 1/3 the cost. Any future digital calipers I purchase will be iGaging. So easy on my tired eyes and wallet.


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 27, 2016)

Compare the lock button. The fakes look different. Also, the voltage meter test will give the fakes away.
Best thing to do, buy from reputable dealers only.  You can also send it in to Mitutoyo for inspection.  Hold the closed jaws up to a diffused light and make sure you can't see light coming through, fake or no fake. This is important.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Mar 28, 2016)

firestopper said:


> Mitutoyo dose make make nice calipers (they set the standard IMO). I still have a 6" dial that works great since 1980. The reason I went with iGaging is I was in need of a 12" and the performance rivals the Mitutoyo digital at 1/3 the cost. Any future digital calipers I purchase will be iGaging. So easy on my tired eyes and wallet.


I have no problem with low priced tools, however I use them 40-50 hours per week 50 weeks per year and often do not treat them as if handling someones infant child (-: 
I use Mitutoyo, Starrett, Brown & Sharp and Mahr for everyday tools but will buy less expensive brands for occasional use, SPI  are decent quality.

Just bought a new Mitutoyo .7"-1.4", .0005 resolution dial bore gauge, $318.00 plus freight from Viking Gauge, haven't recieved it yet so don't know if is a knockoff or not.


----------



## atlas ten (May 4, 2016)

Thank you all for the reply. I am reporting that I never received the calipers and got full refund already.
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

